# This is not interesting.............>



## Arch (Jun 13, 2006)

ah..... you clicked...... how nice of you...... you didnt have to you know...... well i best show some pics then :mrgreen: 

A few more of the church folly...... just for you special people  

















My friend and her daughter were with me..... she had a kite in the shape of a bat  ....... so i thought i'd leave it in this one.











Thank you for browsing........ [end wierd thread]


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah, thanks for that, Archie, although I am kind of convinced we are not your one and only special people, but whatever... 
Where is this? 
Should I make my trip to Cornwall for "The Sheep Walk" come true, would I get a chance to see something similar?
I would not DARE to think I might photograph anything similar as well as you do, but... I could try!


----------



## Mohain (Jun 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ...... just for you special people


 
I'm one of them! :bounce:

A W S O M E thread AA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  

What a great palce you've found ... and you've really done it justice with these! Love them all, the drama and atmosphere are just superb. :hail:


----------



## Fate (Jun 13, 2006)

Awsome man  i want to visit this place!!


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 13, 2006)

MANN.. I wish i didn't live in Mississippi.  We have no cool things like this.  I could take a shot of a pine tree!  YESSS.  

Anyway... very nice..lol.


----------



## spako (Jun 13, 2006)

great shots!
I especially like of you framed the third one!
I also like the last one!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 13, 2006)

WHOA!!! COOL!! Love 'em all (and love the title too). The folly looks so different from that angle. You had some great clouds that day. An absolutely killer series. You may have singlehandedly increased the tourist traffic to your area with these shots.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice photos! 

Jake


----------



## WNK (Jun 13, 2006)

Ack!  I was tricked into looking at your pictures!! 

Seriously though   ... awesome as usual


----------



## notelliot (Jun 13, 2006)

great shots.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 13, 2006)

The last one is my fav. 
I'd however crop a bit from the bottom.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't find the words for these. You are just a true talent


----------



## bowronfam3 (Jun 14, 2006)

These look cool...you should enter #3 in DPChallenge this week...the theme is "Framed 2".  You have to have something in the foreground act as a frame for something else...this photo works perfectly.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 14, 2006)

wooohooo I clicked and found great pics  am I special too?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 14, 2006)

love #s 2 & 3, #s 1 & 4 are also very nice


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 14, 2006)

love these


----------



## Mansi (Jun 14, 2006)

i think these are awesome shots! great compositions and the bw conversions are super and so dramatic 
thanks for sharing these arch


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh yes great. I just drooled all over myself. Now there's a nice mess- thanks a lot! 

Dramatic and lovely as usual. Love the frame in #3. Almost makes me feel like I'm looking through a portal to another world.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jun 14, 2006)

Brilliant images man.!!!!!


----------



## FAV (Jun 14, 2006)

I am wondering how come the horizon line is so oblique into the third one. The opening is in the correct position I think, and still the earth is sloping.


----------



## Randog (Jun 15, 2006)

Fantastic images love each and every one!


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW
They are all just something else!
Guess I must make a trip to Devon again soon as I've not been there since 1999


----------



## kulakova (Jun 15, 2006)

well actually its a beutiful landscape you have found and there is no way to spoil the picture.... of course its awesome...
hey, Archangel... I got "formication" (that`s what a translater gave me+) from your userpic... i cannot take away my look from it, damn :blulsh2:


----------



## Arch (Jun 15, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Where is this?
> Should I make my trip to Cornwall for "The Sheep Walk" come true, would I get a chance to see something similar?
> I would not DARE to think I might photograph anything similar as well as you do, but... I could try!



Hey corinna...... this is at mount edgcumbe which is in Cornwall.....  Nr the Devon/Cornwall boarder...... so you may be nearby?......

There are similar things around Cornwall so you may get lucky...... this one was constructed a long time ago from a much larger medieval church..... its just the remains built up to form this folly.  



			
				danalec99 said:
			
		

> The last one is my fav.
> I'd however crop a bit from the bottom.



Yea i thought that after posting..... think i'll nip a bit off the first one too  




			
				bowronfam3 said:
			
		

> These look cool...you should enter #3 in DPChallenge this week...the theme is "Framed 2".



Thanks..... i'll look into that :mrgreen: 



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> wooohooo I clicked and found great pics  am I special too?



Of course you are mentos....... everyone knows that!  



			
				FAV said:
			
		

> I am wondering how come the horizon line is so oblique into the third one. The opening is in the correct position I think, and still the earth is sloping.



yep..... it was on a very steep slope!



			
				nukacola said:
			
		

> hey, Archangel... I got "formication" (that`s what a translater gave me+) from your userpic... i cannot take away my look from it, damn



 Thanks........ :blushing: 


Thanks alot for your comments guys...... i appreciate it


----------



## Glorsclaws (Jun 15, 2006)

Beautiful images... 5 & 6 being my faves.


----------



## Mohain (Jun 16, 2006)

nukacola said:
			
		

> hey, Archangel... I got "formication" (that`s what a translater gave me+) from your userpic...


 


			
				dictionary.com said:
			
		

> *for·mi·ca·tion* (fôr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know what you mean, I get that too when I look at him   



(j/k AA :greenpbl


----------



## kulakova (Jun 16, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Yeah I know what you mean, I get that too when I look at him
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k AA :greenpbl


 
yeah i got coke intoxication right now :lmao:


----------



## Arch (Jun 19, 2006)

....... what a cool word..... i need to use that more often!...thanks guys


----------



## panzershreck (Jun 19, 2006)

#3 rocks


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *dictionary.com*
> _*for·mi·ca·tion* (fôr
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG Mohain, that is tooooooo funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncanp (Jun 19, 2006)

*Worships*


----------



## JJP (Jun 19, 2006)

What the dickens did you do to that sky?!





Oh god I just used the word dickens in a sentance...


----------



## kulakova (Jun 20, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> OMG Mohain, that is tooooooo funny!!!!!!!!


 
:er: very funny!


----------



## Arch (Jun 20, 2006)

....... thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 20, 2006)

this thread is highly entertaining, on so many levels...  

great work arch, loved each of these...  :thumbup:


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the last one especially! Good pics!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 20, 2006)

nukacola said:
			
		

> :er: very funny!


Don't get me wrong...you said you got the word through a translator, so I thought it was funny that Mohain went and got the dictionary definition (and then he made a funny comment based on the definition afterwards). It just shows that things definitely can get lost in the translation!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 20, 2006)

Great shots. I love the one with the kite.


----------



## Mohain (Jun 20, 2006)

Still great shots arch ... :mrgreen: 

I think the word nukacola was after was goose bumps  

Don't worry nukacola, we were taking the mickey out of AA, Anta wasn't laughing at you (although you've gotta watch her )


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 20, 2006)

Augh. I still can't get over the dramatic quality of your photos, and furthermore, it's hard not to express my complete envy for your location to these awe-inspiring sights. I can't pick a favorite. The second one is eerie, but the one where we're looking through the hole in the wall captures the scene and preserves it somehow. Can't even explain it. See, that's what you do to me!


----------



## NeoMikel (Jun 20, 2006)

I love every single picture on there.  Each have a story to tell, and when a picture makes me want to go to the place, I love it.

Great job!


----------



## kulakova (Jun 21, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong...you said you got the word through a translator, so I thought it was funny that Mohain went and got the dictionary definition (and then he made a funny comment based on the definition afterwards). It just shows that things definitely can get lost in the translation!


:er: I`d better be silent....


----------



## Becky (Jun 21, 2006)

These are great Arch....really great work!


----------



## Arch (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the great comments 

Although i'm baffled to why so many people bothered to look at a thread i told you wasn't interesting!........ maybe some reverse psychology came into play..... and im not clever enough to have thought of that......


----------

